# dhcpcd bad file descriptor [SOLVED]

## lenrek02

I'm not quite sure what is causing this, but I'm getting theses messages quite frequently in /var/log/messages...

```

Feb  6 20:06:45 endeavor dhcpcd[5088]: eth0: sendto: Bad file descriptor

Feb  6 20:07:45 endeavor dhcpcd[5088]: eth0: sendto: Bad file descriptor

Feb  6 20:08:45 endeavor dhcpcd[5088]: eth0: sendto: Bad file descriptor

Feb  6 20:09:45 endeavor dhcpcd[5088]: eth0: sendto: Bad file descriptor

```

Any ideas on what it means and/or how to fix it?Last edited by lenrek02 on Wed Feb 07, 2007 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

What version of dhcpcd is that?

----------

## lenrek02

This is with version 3.0.10.

----------

## UberLord

Could you post the output of the following please?

```
dhcpcd -k eth0

dhcpcd -d eth0
```

Also, do you see that with prior versions of dhcpcd?

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

Try this patch

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/dhcpcd-3.0.10-infinite.patch

Lemmie know if it works.

----------

## lenrek02

Yes, the above patch seems to have fixed it. Thanks!

----------

## UberLord

Fixed in 3.0.11  :Smile: 

----------

